# How to Spot a Canadian?



## Packerjohn (Apr 20, 2022)

That's easy!  They'll be the ones sitting at airports and on planes wearing their masks.  They just love 'em and don't want to give them up.  They have been well programmed!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/mask-rules-us-canada-1.6424175


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 20, 2022)

Amen


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

I must be Canadian.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 20, 2022)

Gasp... Canadians have airports? AND PLANES???

Luxury.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2022)

If you say 'aboot' for 'about', you're Canadian!  Eh?!


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 20, 2022)

Packerjohn, Maybe it explains why their Covid death rate per capita is so much lower.  Who knows?

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-60380317


----------



## spectratg (Apr 20, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If you say 'aboot' for 'about', you're Canadian!  Eh?!


Or from Min a soda


----------



## jerry old (Apr 20, 2022)

Easy, their the people acting decent


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> That's easy!  They'll be the ones sitting at airports and on planes wearing their masks.  They just love 'em and don't want to give them up.  They have been well programmed!
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/mask-rules-us-canada-1.6424175


Programming is what it's been all about.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> I must be Canadian.


Me too, I haven't liked plane travel before the deadly Covid-19 pandemic.  If I had to travel that way now, I would surely wear a mask, any intelligent and considerate person would.  Kudos to the Canadians for acting as adults and being responsible, too bad so many Americans are cry babies about such simple acts of protection against a deadly virus.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 20, 2022)

I Agree with Sea Breeze.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 20, 2022)

I spot Canadians because they stand out in the "fray" as people who are gracious and polite.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 20, 2022)

They're funky too!


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 20, 2022)

What are they singing??‽


----------



## Mike (Apr 21, 2022)

I wear a mask and say "aboot", what does that make me?

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 21, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Amen


Yes, sad news for those who want to wear masks FOREVER!  They probably would like to be lowered in their coffins wearing the latest, government approved masks, so that they would be protected, FOREVER.  It's the Canadian Way!


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 21, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Packerjohn, Maybe it explains why their Covid death rate per capita is so much lower.  Who knows?
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-60380317


Actually, I think it's the bloody cold weather that's keeping all Canadians inside that keeps them from coming together and spreading the Covid.  Actually, today's weather tells us about another Colorado Low coming for this weekend.  This must be the 3rd Colorado Low in the last month.  This time wet snow mixed with rain.  No time for beach volleyball like down in Florida!  Sometimes I feel like I'm living in the land "That Spring Forgot."


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2022)

We like to poke fun at ourselves from time to time


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> I must be Canadian.


Me too Tish!


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 21, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We like to poke fun at ourselves from time to time


That was great, and thank you for Schitt's Creek!


----------



## Forerunner (Apr 21, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Gasp... Canadians have airports? AND PLANES???
> 
> Luxury.


Well actually igloos and dogsleds...


----------



## Forerunner (Apr 21, 2022)

I now live in The People's Republic Of Chinada! Yahoo!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> That was great, and thank you for Schitt's Creek!


Schitt's Creek is very Camp


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 22, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Packerjohn, Maybe it explains why their Covid death rate per capita is so much lower.  Who knows?
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-60380317


I think that it's much lower as for a very long time we were not allowed to enter the USA due to the border being closed.  I think it's much lower because we were threatened to stay home and keep apart.  Most things were shut.  All libraries were closed, senior centers were closed and even students had to stay home and "enjoy" what they called Virtual learning.  

Alcohol consumption was up, family abuse was up, depression was up, suicide was up but we kept the Covid numbers down.  It was all about the "numbers" no matter who drank themselves to death or killed themselves, the numbers were all the important thing.  Oh, in 2 years we had no heart attacks, no strokes, no cancer, no dementia and no Alzhemizer's.  What a miracle!  We only had Covid.  By the way, Covid is still with us and always will be.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 11, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Packerjohn, Maybe it explains why their Covid death rate per capita is so much lower.  Who knows?
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-60380317


The first sign on the picture that is brought up at that url 
explains one reason "Freedom of Choice"...

Another reason found in many communities worldwide > they don't have television,  and no or less cvd testing.  If they get sick/no one denies people get sick/ , they see their regular health care giver if needed,  and get what is needed,  instead of toxins for profit.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 11, 2022)

chic said:


> Programming is what it's been all about.


You mean "aboot".


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> You mean "aboot".


Sounds Scots to me.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 11, 2022)

To SPOT a Canadian, or anyoone else,  

use a NON-PERMANENT marker.....



.... yes,  they may well or might resist or punch you,  eh ?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2022)

The only word that gets to me- every time it comes up from Canadian clients- is WHILST.  
My keyboard and fingers have trouble cooperating with it..


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2022)

I've never heard Canadian say : whilst, aboot or even eh. Maybe it's different in different parts of Canada which is a huge country much like the U.S.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2022)

chic said:


> I've never heard Canadian say : whilst, aboot or even eh. Maybe it's different in different parts of Canada which is a huge country much like the U.S.


Could be.
Most that I recall are in Toronto.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2022)

R.I.P. Stompin' Tom Connors, a Canadian icon


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2022)

Pinky said:


> R.I.P. Stompin' Tom Connors, a Canadian icon


I knew you were there someplace, Pinky!!!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2022)

They're easy to spot here in Florida.  They're the ones in the swimming in the ocean at Daytona in January.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2022)

jujube said:


> They're easy to spot here in Florida.  They're the ones in the swimming in the ocean at Daytona in January.


Well, isn't it better than swimming off the Canadian coast in January?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, isn't it better than swimming off the Canadian coast in January?


Oh, 100% better.  We moved down to Florida 44 years ago from Michigan and the ocean in January beats the heck out of Lake Superior in August.

We actually swam year round in the ocean our first two winters until the blood in our veins was replaced with orange juice and we became official Floridians. 

So, I guess I should add Yoopers and Upper State New Yorkers to the list of those who will brave the Atlantic Ocean in January.  Of course, you get down Miami way or the Keys and you'd probably find me out there in the water.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 11, 2022)

Pinky said:


> R.I.P. Stompin' Tom Connors, a Canadian icon


Only for you, Pinky, would I actually listen to Stompin' Tom Connors.  I can only imagine he was a regular at Tim Horton's.


----------



## oldman (Jun 12, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> That's easy!  They'll be the ones sitting at airports and on planes wearing their masks.  They just love 'em and don't want to give them up.  They have been well programmed!
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/mask-rules-us-canada-1.6424175


The FAA, the Federal Government and the airlines could have done away with masks once the vaccine hit the 50% mark. Most all commercial airliners use HEPA filters, which collect over 90% of any droplets in the air. On numerous studies done, HEPA filters on planes have shown to be about 98% effective of collective dust particles and other contaminates in the air.

What I found strange was when snacks or food was served, the masks could be removed for the amount of time it took to eat and drink, which could take anywhere from 15-30 minutes. It never made any sense to me.


----------



## rgp (Jun 12, 2022)

If asked ........ and they know what Gee and Haw mean ........ They're Canadian .... (grin)


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 12, 2022)

rgp said:


> If asked ........ and they know what Gee and Haw mean ........ They're Canadian .... (grin)


I know what they mean, and I grew up in Southern Ohio.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If you say 'aboot' for 'about', you're Canadian!  Eh?!


Right. I can always tell a Canadian (usually seen on house buying shows) by how they pronounce*"ou"* words. I don't hear it quite as *"oo"* though but a distinct accent nonetheless.


----------

